# *** Omg - Have You Seen This??? ***



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

http://www.octopusstudios.com/aquagallery.htm

Click on "Specification" to see how big this is!

OMG so cool! Can you imagine cleaning this?​


----------



## kris (Dec 24, 2007)

*$$$$$$$$*

THE SITE WONT EVEN LIST PRICES ...contact us at 1 800 092734907 ...ble bleh bleh all those set ups are 230 liters. (LESS THAN 55 GAL ) FOR IMPERIAL poeple..as opposed to metric


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

Another site had the prices listed, it's $3,500 for the tank, $2,500 for the stand + shipping from France. 

Crazy!


----------



## kris (Dec 24, 2007)

*4 gees?*

hehehehehehe that is super nice for those that dont know better...i got two 55 gal for 200 $ plus assorted equipment and bunch of ( 3 large ) plecos , neons , albino corys , about 100 $ worth of wood sitting in aquarium for 4 years so pretty safe( i think eeee) plus stand for one of the 55 gal...never gona buy anything unless its on this site or ...maybe some other recommended from here...polski immigrant sie klania


----------



## Waninoko (Jan 13, 2008)

omg that is freaking cool looking!


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

Oh great! JADT (Just another death tank) ....

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------

